# Rich Text Box in C++



## Regicide (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm looking to use and manipulate a RIch Text Box in C++ (Windows). I rather not use MFCs. I am pretty good at Windows programming but would like to know how to initalize it and use it (change color, font, and size of selected text).


----------

